# My bench is screwy...



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Very happy to see this review Rhett as I have an order in for a screw and hub right now.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

never let the bench
win


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

its what comes off the bench that matters


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sometimes the bench matters, too.


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## rhett (May 11, 2008)

Love the end panel detail on that vanity, Moron.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I like the bench. Happy screwin!


----------



## CMDEvans (Jun 27, 2011)

I really like the way that turned out… glad you liked it! I love the plane I got from you at wwia. Been giving it quite a workout the past few days.

Working on a logo design for the screws, but that is likley 6 months down the road.

Measure the apron and send me the dimensions. I'll send out a smaller garter for you.

Do you have the "dogs" done? I'd like to see a picture of them. I am assuming they are basically a small baton, but would love to see it in action!

-Matthew


----------



## Michael4635 (Dec 18, 2017)

Any update on the new screw addition on the bench?


----------

